# WAGO-DALI Konfigurator : Schnittstelle belegt



## intermerker (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

nach ich mit dem DALI-Konfigurator eine Verbindung aufbaue erscheit in der Statuszeile die folgende Meldung:

_"Schnittstelle ist belegt, bitte warten"

_Danach öffnet sich dann noch ein Fenster (siehe Abb.) mit einer gleichen Meldung. Obwohl sich das Bild der LED an der Multimasterklemme (753-647) ändert, ist sie nicht erreichbar. Es ist auch gleichgültig ob ich in dem genannten Fenster die Option _"Ja" _oder_ "Nein" _wähle. Denn das führt jedesmal zur wiederholten Fehlermeldung. Lediglich_ "Abbrechen" _führt zum entsprechenden Ergebnis.



Leider finde ich in den Handbüchern vom DALI-Konfigurator, der 750-880 und der 753-647 keinen Hinweis auf diese Fehlermeldung. Darum bin ich momentan ziemlich ratlos. Vielleicht könnte mir da jemand mit einem Hinweis auf die mögliche Fehlerursache helfen.


----------



## Player-Ben (27 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hast Du den Fehler inzwischen gefunden? Hänge gerade auch an der Stelle.
Danke
VG


----------



## intermerker (29 Februar 2016)

Ja, in diesem Fall war es die fehlende DALI-Busspannung. In dem Verteiler gibt es Relais, die die Spannung unterbrechen. Zusätzlich hatte mir der Verteilerbauer noch ein kleines Ei gelegt. Einmal hatte er die Polarität der Spannung vom Netzteil zu den Multinmasterklemmen vertauscht.
Nun, nachdem die BUS-Spannung passt, hat sich bei mir auch die Fehlermeldung erübrigt.


----------



## Player-Ben (29 Februar 2016)

Bei mir war es die Spannungsversorgung U-/ U+ (18V) für die DALI-Klemme (753-647) selbst die fehlte. Leider habe ich nicht bemerkt, dass die 647 keine Messer für die Leistungskontakte besitzt und somit wurde die Spannungsversorgung für die 753-620 unterbrochen und es gab keine 18V um die DALI-Klemme zu versorgen.
Naja blöder Fehler, aber es wäre schön wenn WAGO diesen Fehler für zukünftige User abfangen könnte.

Zumindest ist für mich die Aussage der LED Nummer G auf der 647 so zu verstehen, dass wenn sie grün leuchtet die DALI-Linie und auch die Klemme selbst mit Spannung versorgt ist. 

Was aber vll viel wichtiger ist, dass man mit der Aussage der *belegeten Schnittstelle* niemals auf eine *fehlende Spannung* schließt.


----------



## Gladi (16 September 2019)

Hallo,
  mein Problem mit dem DALI-Konfigurator ist nicht exakt dasselbe, aber ich denke fällt unter dieselbe Rubrik.
  Ich kann mit dem DALI-Konfigurator auf die DALI-Klemme nur dann zugreifen, wenn das SPS-Programm gestoppt wurde.
  Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, wo mein Fehler liegt?

  Danke


----------



## MBapplications (16 September 2019)

Hallo,
ihr könnt folgendes erstmal überprüfen:
- blinkt die B-LED der 753-647 sekündlich grün, dann passt die 18V Versorgung, wenn nicht evtl. Spannungsverorgung verpolt oder Netzteil nicht eingeschaltet.
- kann man sich mit dem DALI Konfigurator verbinden, wenn die Applikation gestoppt ist. Funktioniert es wenn der Schiebeschalter auf stopp steht und mit laufender Applikation nicht könnte ein falsch eingestelltes Tasksystem die Ursache sein. DALI sollte nach Auskunft des WAGO supports mit einer zykluszeit von ca. 50ms und Priorität 6-8 (beim PFC)aufgerufen werden.

Welche Hardware der 753-647 wird eigentlich verwendet?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gladi (18 September 2019)

Servus und danke für die Tipps,


mit I/O Check ermittelte Daten:

753-647 [Version: SW 01.02.87 (05) / HW 02]

Knotenkonfiguration ermittelt (5031 ms)


----------



## Gladi (28 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,
habe die Taskeigenschaten angepasst.
Kann mich aber im laufenden Betrieb trotzdem nicht mit dem DALI-Konfigurator anmelden.


----------



## MBapplications (3 November 2019)

Hallo,
Wenn du die den Controller mit gestoppter Applikation startest ist ja die LED A (Easy Mode) auf der 753-647 grün, wird die LED E(Full Mode) grün, sobald die Applikation gestartet wird?
Hast du einen PFC100/200 und verwendest auch die PFC Version der DALI Lib? Welche Dali Lib verwendest du überhaupt?
Schonmal die Steuerungskonfiguration in der Codesys neu auslesen lassen und geschaut ob diese zum Aufbau passt?
Befindet sich im Knoten vielleicht eine 750-652, bei der das eingestellte PA nicht zu dem in der Steuerungskonfiguration passt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gladi (3 November 2019)

Servus MBapplications,


  erstmal danke für deine Unterstützung.
  Habe das Problem lösen könne und deine Vermutung ist richtig, hatte ohne drauf zu achten die herkömmliche DALI Lib und nicht die PFC Lib verwendet.
  Nach der Umstellung funktioniert alles wie es soll [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------

